# NVIDIA High Definition Audio (HDMI) nur Stereo? Treiber GTX770



## HobbySchrauBaer (4. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Eingebaut ist eine ASUS GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II
auf einem Asus z87-K-Board.
Betriebssystem ist WIN 8.1 Prof (64-Bit)

Ein Samsung TV steckt am HDMI-Port und ein Monitor am DVI-Port  der Grafikkarte.

In den Treibereinstellungen zum Wiedergabegerät NVIDIA High Definition Audio (HDMI-Port) kann ich nur Stereo einrichten obwohl die GTX770 ja Dolby unterstützt.

Hier ein paar Bilder zum installierten Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nach klicken von Konfigurieren (für das Wiedergabegerät) nur Stereo-Optionen wählen, da sollte doch 5.1 auswählbar sein?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich den dazu bringe im Treiber die Mehrkanal-Optionen anzuzeigen?


----------



## aloha84 (4. November 2014)

Hab mich damit noch nicht tiefgreifend beschäftigt, aber das Wiedergabegerät Samsung (dein Fernseher) unterstützt nur Stereo.
Mir ist deine Anfrage schon klar, vermutlich hast du eine 5.1 Anlage direkt mit dem TV verbunden, oder?
Aber von dieser Anlage weiß ja deine Graka nichts, die sieht nur --> Samsung Fernseher = 2 Lautsprecher.
Vielleicht muss du am TV was umstellen?


----------



## HobbySchrauBaer (4. November 2014)

Hallo, Danke für Deine Antwort.

Der TV (UE46B6000) unterstützt Dolby und ist direkt per HDMI mit der Grafikkarte verbunden.

An einem weiteren HDMI-Port des TV hängt ein Telekom Receiver für Entertain. Wenn ich damit Dolby abspiele wird das auch von TV wiedergegeben.

An dem TV hängt am optischen Ausgang eine Samsung-Soundbar. Der TV ist so eingestellt, dass er nur die externen Lautsprecher nutzt, also nur durchschleift. Bekommt die Soundbar ein Dolby-Signal zeigt diese das auch an (es leuchtet eine entsprechende Anzeige).

Kommt das Signal vom PC, dann zeugt die Soundbar nur PCM an, nicht Dolby.


----------



## aloha84 (4. November 2014)

Hier mal 2 Links vielleicht helfen die:

Enabling Dolby Digital over Nvidia HDMI - AVS Forum

Kein 5.1 Dolby Digital / DTS ber HDMI nur Stereo, PC & Hifi - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## HobbySchrauBaer (4. November 2014)

Nach Recherche kann ich das nun selbst beantworten:

Der TV meldet dem Treiber am PC er hätte nur zwei Lautsprecher, somit kann im Treiber auch nur Stereo konfiguriert werden.

Weshalb Dolby über HDMI vom Entertain-Receiver funktioniert kann ich nicht erklären, das ist mir nicht klar.

Nun bleibt nur, dieses automatische Aushandeln zwischen PC-Treiber und TV zu umgehen und Dolby zu erzwingen. Wie das genau funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, ich suche eine Lösung.


----------



## aloha84 (4. November 2014)

Ich hab beim überfliegen irgendwas von durchschleifen von der Soundkarte gelesen....aber wie gesagt guck mal in die Links


----------

